
Are Funny People More Successful In Business? - pitdesi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jennagoudreau/2012/02/21/funny-people-more-successful-in-business-humor-workplace/
======
flaming-apathy
I agree with them that humor could be good for shifting emotions etc, nice
article. But how do they know we feel one at a time? I'm pretty sure you can
have multipule emotions at once, like angry and sad, or ammused and
frustrated. I guess it depends on how you define emotions, maybe those
feelings are just multi word names for singular emotions.

